# أريد أسماء الشركات العاملة في مجال التفتيش الهندسي



## Eng_Ghoneim2010 (23 سبتمبر 2010)

أنا حاصل على كورسات ndt ولكن لا أعرف ماهي الشركات العاملة في هذا المجال والتي تطلب مهندسين.


----------

